# $485-10,000fps



## Bobby Ironsights (Oct 11, 2014)

*The Ultra-Portable fps1000 Can Capture Over 10,000fps and Only Costs $485*


----------



## hamlet (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm always glad when technology becomes affordable for more people. Just statistically speaking: the amount of creative people that are otherwise financially challenged will use this for brilliant projects.


----------

